# watford..............new gym opening 2010



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

previously posted under thread watford, which may not have been correct title



> anyone in watford area looking to train at a hardcore gym
> 
> if so what are you looking for
> 
> ...


the gym will have 1 power rack and 2 squat racks

over 700kg of olympic weights

d bells up to 70kg

k bells up to 40kg.......48kg soon

various thick bars and grip strength equipment

a full range of bags, speed, topand bottom, 6', 5', etc

there will be a small matted area for practice of grappling work etc..though we do not plan on holding any classes....certainley not in first few months

membership will be open for trial though once you have been tested it will be by invitation, this is along the lines of the defranco/underground style gyms now popular in the USA

we also have three platform areas ideal for power and olympic style lifting and some tyres and sledge hammers for dynamic and strongman training

.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

now why couldnt that open up in wycombe instead of watford? may make a trip over once in a while as most of the gyms round here are doggy shizzle.


----------



## Flaco85 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright mate, any idea when you are opening up and where abouts will it be in Watford?

Nice one.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

not yet

i have looked online at a couple of warehouses that i like................it certainly wont be in the centre

maybe towards ricky a little

still just looking at sites

i plan on moving near bushey to live.......so easish acces from there, i dont want to be sompeting directly with david lloyd and other gyms close to there

whilst i was over this week i tried to train at a pay and train and couldnt find anything..........specially during sales and rush hour trying to get in

I am open to other areas around that way..............st albans or even a little further north

but as it would be a brand new gym would need a decent base of interested people in there at the start

aim for basic gym would be to be open for training as soon as end feb or begining march.....very much on the lines of defranco/underground gym in US...limited ameneties...........just train hard then off home to clean up etc

.


----------



## Flaco85 (Mar 29, 2009)

Being bias, St Albans would be good. Purely for lifting there is one good, primarily bodybuilding gym in St A, and you have to go to Luton (or obviously London) for oly lifting facilites (as far as I know).

As for MMA and lifting, again correct me if I'm wrong, than Cheshunt is the nearest thing in Herts.

Post when you sort things out more, would be interested in coming down if it gets sorted.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

will post up info as soon as

the feedbacks been quite good so far

one there will sort out some decent bumper plates to make the Oly lifting a little easier, here we have metal discs so a litte more caution is needed, though it does teach respect for the equipment

*is a 6metre x 6 metre enough space for basic mat work...........at the moment i have thinner mats for a 12 x 6 area, but could double them up to make a more absorbant matted area*

.


----------



## reverse judo gripper! (Jan 7, 2010)

really happy about this. I think it will be a rarity in the watford area as there isnt much about like this. I lift a little weight and enjoy the odd judo session so would love somwhere to train.

Will you have the mat area set up so we can drop with a fee and have a grappling sesh with 1 on 1 or in a small group? That would be great as could get loads of extra practice in with training partners.

I fully support this.

Great stuff!

Long live reverse grip Judo!


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

reverse judo gripper! said:


> Will you have the mat area set up so we can drop with a fee and have a grappling sesh with 1 on 1 or in a small group? That would be great as could get loads of extra practice in with training partners.
> 
> I fully support this.
> 
> ...


my origional idea with the matted and punch bag area was exactly for that....somwhere 1 or 2 people can come and train..........on their own

when i had finished a class, everything gets put away and theres nowhere to practice strikes or combos learned...............so by having a small matted area people can come and either train with a colluege or maybe meet up with other similar minded people wanting to practice and learn...........maybe a judo guy and a bjj or sombo guy learning from each other

.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

The equipment for gym will be in uk by the end of march, by that time i should have found right premesis so should be sorted by end of april at latest

will update as things go forward

.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

made it over and have started looking at spaces

i like the look of a few places round watford business park area

equipment is due over around early to mid march which gives me time to get things moving

smaller than portugal, but with same equipment.....

.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

seen a 150sq Metre space up near the watford enterprise centre.......if planning permission gets agreed in principle then a very strong possibility of this space

.


----------



## brigsy (Jan 3, 2010)

Tha's not far from me. Nice one.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Since that i have seen a great space, its an old warehouse space looks a little like those old boxing gyms and a little like the space gym jones has..............old brick walls and flackey paint

just off sandown road, up near st albans rd

bigger space too at 322sq m

could fit a decent MMA matted area in to this one.....

.


----------



## mac2501 (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome idea i live in watford and will be very interested in training there

Mac


----------



## purefighter11 (Mar 8, 2010)

Im very interested, whats the update, did you find a suitable place?


----------



## brigsy (Jan 3, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

as you can expect i have been busy with things

at the moment a great space has been found....................and we are still negotiating the final deal

if everything gets approved we should be in and preparing everything before the end of April

we are also going to be opening a small supplement shop at front of house

the space is old warehouse so has a feeling or old school boxing style gym...........great atmosphere, even without equipment in there

as its been taking time i have looked around all the gyms i could find, i think we fill a gap in the market

will keep all updated


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

good news....things are moving ahead quite nicely now

we will have a small supplement shop in the showroom area at front of gym, we will be trading that as soon as possible the gym, we need to wait for planning permission (change of use) to be granted, though we will be starting work on stocking and completing the gym at the same time

there will be a matted area for various MA style training as well as a full range of punch bags

the rest of gym will be made up of two squat racks (we will get cages soon) 1 power cage (we will be getting a full height one soon) , 3 lifting platforms, a kettlbell area with k bells from 8kg to 40kg (48kg and 60kg coming soon), battling rope, tyres, sledge hammers, large climbing frame with gymanstic rings (other suspension items too), medcine balls and sand bags, dumbells up to 70kg, over 700kg of olympic free weights including trap bar, ez bar, tricep bar, farmers walk bars, thick grip dumbells, various grippers ................. .coming soon a couple of atlas stones, a training log and a couple of other pieces of equipment.........we also have our own versions of the prowler push/drag sleds we call the "PHALANX".............a real killer workout

theres a couple of videos on the web site (Functional fitness Gym in watford) , though the pictures are of our old facility in portugal, the new uk gym has a much more old school feel with open brick work etc

.


----------



## Makavelli (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow stumbled across this forum and this thread and this sounds awesome. Will the matted area be big enough to run classes. I have started (taught by my instructor Nilton Garcia) a BJJ club in Ricky recently and we are looking for another venue.

Regardless this gym sounds exactly what I've been looking for and just down the road from me. Sweeeet!!!!


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Makavelli said:


> Wow stumbled across this forum and this thread and this sounds awesome. Will the matted area be big enough to run classes. I have started (taught by my instructor Nilton Garcia) a BJJ club in Ricky recently and we are looking for another venue.
> 
> Regardless this gym sounds exactly what I've been looking for and just down the road from me. Sweeeet!!!!


it should be large enough to teach smaller classes, i am interested in progreessing a small class in BJJ, we had a couple of instructors come to the gym in portugal........its open plan with the gym

my origional idea for the martial arts area was so that guys could come along after classes and practice what they learned at a class.......as most bags are taken down after class and matts are put away.......so here you can hit all manner of bags, practice on the mats etc

i need to see exactly how the mats fit into the space

but once we are in, if youre interested Pop down and we can discuss the BJJ and the area/space etc

.


----------



## Flaco85 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi mate, hope all is going well with the gym, just seeing if there is any updates re. an opening?


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Flaco85 said:


> Hi mate, hope all is going well with the gym, just seeing if there is any updates re. an opening?


plan is for, if things go to plan, that we are in preping by the end of this month, suppliments etc will happen shortly after that....main suppliers will be CNP, reflex, EAS, PhD and USN

we may open for "viewing":thumb by the end of may....if change of use happens we will open as soon as that happens, until then we can operate "maybe " an ivitation only.....trial session(s) sort of thing to make sure everything is in place and working well

theres not many people about on a sunday and as soon as i have the contarcts sorted i may run some "PHALANX" sessions (our push/pull sled,,,like a prowler) in the car park area


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

things are moving ahead

went up to yorks today to discuss new equipment to reoplace some of the bits i brought back from portugal

new full power rack and two specialist squat racks

full set of bumper plates as well as extra 500kg of weight plates and some new bars

york glute ham machine

york sled leg press

4 new leather hevay duty punch bags

and a new speed bag frame and ball for me

once we have the gym equipped and running this lot should be in abiout 6 to 8 weeks later

well thats the plan


----------



## JKAherne (May 8, 2010)

Is this gym open already? Very interested in joining.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

no we are still finalising contracts

once we have the basics in i will post up info and at least you will be able to come down and check it out

if lawyers do their thing we can be in by end of the month, if not maybe longer

but i will keep you all updated

.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

should be picking up the keys late next week

once we are in theres a few cosmetic and security issues that will need sorting then wqe can start moving the equipment and mats etc in

couple of weeks after that and we should be open for viewing and pre opening and supp memberships


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

samurai69 said:


> should be picking up the keys late next week
> 
> once we are in theres a few cosmetic and security issues that will need sorting then wqe can start moving the equipment and mats etc in
> 
> couple of weeks after that and we should be open for viewing and pre opening and supp memberships


well that didnt quite work out, we should pick keys up on 1st jan, all contratcts signed etc, then we should be open for viewings and trail memberships by the end of july

just picked up a strongman log and a leg press machine for the gym, 3 or 4 heavy tyres next week for flipping, dragging and hitting with sledge hammers

hope all goes smoothley this month

.


----------



## reverse judo gripper! (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi just coming back to this after a while away! NIce to hear its going well and that you have a squat rack! Good stuff! Will def be coming to this for some grappling, would be nice to use a venue for Judo if interested please let me know, I'm sure you have a lot on your plate!

I live very near St Albans road

Gripper!


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

only trouble with judo at moment is matts, the ones we have probably arent quite up to it, however i am looking at/ considering new mats

2 quat racks 3 power racks (2 of which are 2m high) 3 or 5 lifting platforms (we have 3 but 2 more may fit)

plus other kit

will update as we go...the configuration in the gym may change as we add and layout equipment


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

some work will be done on gym this week, but not much

friday i am going to pick up 2 new 2.5 metre power racks and a 35kg log and have sorted out some big heavy tyres (100kg +)

so equipment will be

3 power racks

2 squat racks

inverted leg press

climbing frame

700kg of plates

dumbells from 5 kg to 70kg

kettlebells from 12kg to 40kg

oly bars

trap bar

tricep bar

thick grip dumbell handlles

axle

benches x3

barrells x 4 various weights

Tyres x4 various weights

plyo boxes

lifting platforms (3, but 2 more possibly)

sledge hammers

medicine balls

1 log

battling rope

FBB rolling thunder

set grippers (hg)

set grippers (bone crusher)

4 punch bags

1 hook jab bag

1 maize bag

1 top and bottom bag

1 speed ball

mats for MMA training........

2 spin bikes

1 concept 2 rower

1 technogym bike

i technogym stepper

1 versa climber

should look good when its done

signage is designed and should be ordered monday

plasterboard for some work also will be ordered monday

i have a bid on 2 atlas stones if thats successful i will have a 50kg and 80kg, if i dont win them then i will arrange to get some down from up north soon (ish)

havent decided on colours yet, but will probably be red and blue, plus the whit that already there and the open brick work look thats there too


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

things are progressing nicely

we should be open for trial memberships by the end of july

also supplement and clotheing /equi[pment store should be open same time....................


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

just finished building two full size power cages and large climbing frame.............things are starting to take shape


----------



## jayme (Apr 18, 2010)

if u need a plasterer/ builder lrt me know. i live in watford.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

jayme said:


> if u need a plasterer/ builder lrt me know. i live in watford.


can you pop down or call, i have to finish the changing rooms

.

the gym is taking shape now, we should be open for viewings and trial memberships by first of august though with limited hours (phone first)

we know have

2 full height power cages

2 normal height power cage

2 squat racks (for curls, it keeps the power racks free)

3 lifting platforms

4 x 7 ft olympic bars

1 trap bar

1 e z bar

1 tricep bar

700kg of olympic plates

dumbells from 5kg to 70kg

kettlebells from 8kg to 40kg

inverted leg press

small "blob" style weights

thick grip handles

thick grip dumbells various

range of grippers

FB rolling thunder

dinnie trainers

farmers walk handles

2 logs

1 thick axle

1 2" thick bar and additional axle

various tyres for flipping

tyres for sledge hammers (2 sledge hammers)

4 kegs

2 power bags marked at 20kg and 35kg but had about 5kg added to each

atlas stone (arriving soon)

medicine balls

battling ropes

balance boards

balance aids

fitballs

climbing frame

gymnastic rings

short ropes

climbing rope

6' punch bag

4' punch bag

2 odd shaped bags

heavy upper cut bag

maize bag

large ball speed bag

small matted area (needs to be thickened and covered for BJJ)

we also have various thai pads and focus pads (no gloves)

the shop, which is not yet stocked will contain a range of supplements by known manufacturers, we are stocking cherry active and another energy drink, we will also stock some clothes and t shirts and gloves and wraps

we will have normal monthly memberships as well as pay and train and a unique voucher membership

we do not have classes at the moment, but would like to have some SMALL classes as well as "1 to 1" style or V small group classes for muay thai, bjj, mma, judo and wrestling,.... though the space we have may not be suitable


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

The Gym "NEW SPARTAN GYM" will be open for viewing and "trial" memberships from 2nd of August we should be there from 8am until 8pm,

pm me first if you want to make an appointment to look round to make sure i am there as i may be in and out during the days whilst theres still finishing work going on


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

couple of pictures


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

couple more pics


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

heres another pic of some of the specialist equipment at the gym, thick bars, rolling thunder etc


----------



## ghostface (Aug 5, 2010)

Sent you a PM mate..


----------



## jayme (Apr 18, 2010)

Trained at the gym tonight and absolutley loved it. i cant reccomend it enough. will definatley be joining.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

In Ugg 5498 features a delicate foam insole roofed with authentic sheepskin and it has an over all great look. They almost feel like they were made just for you.

Related Articles:

After your Tall chocolate UGG boots sale at home

UGG 5819 Classic Cardy


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

lw72508co said:


> In Ugg 5498 features a delicate foam insole roofed with authentic sheepskin and it has an over all great look. They almost feel like they were made just for you.
> 
> Related Articles:
> 
> ...


well at least it bumped this page

we have a just launched a new web site mma conditioning centre we will be adding more MMA specific information soon

just a reminder too about the facility we are there most days 8am to 8pm for viewings and trial memberships

as jamiey says he trained hee and has recently joined

come along have a look at our unique training methods and our specialist equipment

.


----------



## brigsy (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, can one pay a drop in fee or is it membership only? Ta


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

brigsy said:


> Hi, can one pay a drop in fee or is it membership only? Ta


Â£5 pay and train is ok


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

â€œNew Spartan Gymâ€ Watfordâ€™s newest â€œNo Frillsâ€ strength and performance centre is now open.

We are a specialist strength and performance centre, catering for athletes and the general public alike. Train in an environment that has an â€œold schoolâ€ gym feel and yet with state of the art training intermingled with proven old school training methods and equipment to get the results you need and have dreamed of being the best you can be.

From tyre flipping and sledge hammer and sandbag training, to kettlebells. With Olympic and power-lifting techniques to increase your explosive speed and power for all sports. Whether itâ€™s MMA (mixed martial arts) or the need to build strength and power for rugby, or speed, strength and agility for football. Build up your strength in the legs for an upcoming ski trip or just for losing some weight and toning up for the summer. It can all be done at â€œNew Spartan Gymâ€.

Paul, the owner and trainer, has over 30 years of experience training for various sports and has recently returned from a â€œStone liftingâ€ trip in Scotland. He lifted the famous â€œdinnie stonesâ€ unassisted as well as various other â€ manhood stonesâ€ (Clach cuid fir) which included the â€œFianna Stoneâ€ one of the most ancient Celtic stones.

Whilst he was there he assisted in helping preserve a piece of Scottish heritage by helping to retrieve an ancient stone which had been removed from its original resting place, which had been vandalised in the process.

As the gym has such a specialist training methodology we offer a free first â€œTRIALâ€ session to see if you like it and to make sure you have the motivation and commitment to train at this type of gym.

New Spartan Gym is about teaching its members the true meaning of improving athletic performance and that it can be carried over into their everyday lives to help give them a better quality of life.

Itâ€™s about creating a place where people can learn to excel beyond any and all of their expectations. To be the absolute best they can be. And if they are not prepared to do whatever it takes to be the best then they are not prepared to train at New Spartan Gym.


----------

